# GPS Advice Anyone?



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

So lucky me is getting a GPS for my birthday. I suspect my parents want me to visit them in NY and Florida more often and since I'm constantly getting lost here I'm psyched. 

I don't need all the bells n whistles and I don't want to cost my parents a small fortune. 

What I do want is: turn by turn instructions, turn warnings and to be able to update maps and not have to buy a billion extras to get the thing to work. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------

